# Allen Edmonds Shoebank



## Taken Aback

*Independence Day Sale - June 30th - July 10th*

​*Offer valid 6/30/11-7/10/11. Only valid at Allen Edmonds Outlet Stores. Sizes and styles vary by location. Limited to on-hand inventory only. Not valid with any other offer. Not valid on allenedmonds.com.*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank $99 Selected Styles*

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank $99 Selected Styles*

content.allenedmonds.com/htmllinks/12sale99weblink.html


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank 50% Off Selected Styles*


----------



## Leighton

Wow, I have this feeling I need some new suede shoes...

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zzdocxx

Amazing, I have got to get up to AE again and get my proper fit worked out, this is making me crazy(er)!


----------



## sgriswold

Where are their outlets? I found none within 100 miles of Los Angeles. How depressing.


----------



## GQ1

sgriswold said:


> Where are their outlets? I found none within 100 miles of Los Angeles. How depressing.


Email [email protected] for available inventory. They are very helpful.


----------



## ishakir

*Upcoming sale?*

Hello gents,

I'm hearing rumblings of a sale coming up on 02/07/2012.

Anyone have confirmation / details?

-Best


----------



## alain

Yes I've hear of a 2/7 shoe bank sale too.


----------



## jpakstis

Any word on the 2/7 sale? Also, how does one get on the (e)mailing list for the Shoebank? Thanks!


----------



## alain

Just call or email the outlets and they'll put you on the mailing list.


----------



## echappist

Seconds:

LaSalle Seconds, $139 in Chili and Black. Seconds Regular $234
Delray Seconds $139 in Chili and Black. Seconds Regular $259
Kenilworth Seconds $179 in Wlanut, Brown and Black. Seconds Regular $234
Maxfield Seconds $149 in Chili. Seconds Regular $199
Walden Seconds $129 in Black and Burgundy. Seconds Regular $199
Black Hills Seconds $139 in Walnut. Seconds Regular $219
Mayfair Seconds $259 in Black. Seconds Regular $259

Discontinued:
Hale, discontinued, black, $129
Hastings, discontinued, black, $129

Too bad they are all blütchers, and I need a pair of black balmorals for interviews. Actually, the Hale is a balmoral brogue. Though truth be told, I doubt people interviewing me would know the difference.


----------



## ajpleblanc

*2/7 Sale info*

I was able to find the following list (sorry it's so extremely long). The original poster referenced that it was received from the Freeport, ME store. 
First price is Reg, Second Price is sale price. I don't have any further information.

Dress Welts

Ashton
1608, 1628
$259.00
$220.15

Benton
3408, 3458
$259.00
$220.15

Boston
4010
$259.00
$159.00

Bradley
2201, 2221
$259.00
$220.15

Broadstreet
9003, 9023, 9033
$259.00
$220.15

Carlsbad
6612, 6622, 6662
$259.00
$220.15

Cody
1809, 1849
$259.00
$220.15

Delray
1208, 1248, 1298
$259.00
$139.00

Fifth Avenue
5705, 5735, 5745
$259.00
$220.15

Flatiron
1103, 1153
$259.00
$220.15

Grayson
8217, 8227
$259.00
$220.15

Hampton
6661
$259.00
$220.15

Hillcrest
5904, 5924
$259.00
$220.15

Jermyn
5007, 5057, 5067
$259.00
$220.15

Kenilworth
8005, 8045, 8065
$259.00
$179.00

Larchmont
1503, 1523, 1553
$259.00
$220.15

LaSalle
4308, 4348, 4398
$259.00
$139.00

Leeds
9521
$259.00
$220.15

MacNeil
9207, 9247
$259.00
$179.00

Madison Avenue
8602, 8692
$259.00
$220.15

Manchester
8507, 8537
$259.00
$220.15

Mayfair
2025
$259.00
$99.00

McAllister
6205, 6225, 6235
$259.00
$220.15

McGraw
8904, 8964, 9824, 9884
$259.00
$220.15

New Orleans
4112, 4142
$259.00
$159.00

Norwich
0212, 0222
$259.00
$220.15

Nuemora
4203, 4233
$259.00
$220.15

Park Avenue
5615, 5845, 5875, 5885
$259.00
$209.00

Players
9722, 9742, 9752, 9762, 9792
$259.00
$220.15

Players Snuff
9772
$259.00
$220.15

Randolph
4809, 4829, 4839
$259.00
$220.15

Sanford
6517, 6527
$259.00
$220.15

Shelton
2811, 8221
$259.00
$220.15

Strand
1635, 6105, 6115
$259.00
$220.15

Strawfut
5505, 5515, 5565, 5595
$259.00
$220.15

Vernon
8808, 8838
$259.00
$220.15

Walton
2103, 2143, 2223
$259.00
$220.15

Westchester
1607, 1627, 1647
$259.00
$220.15

Casual Welts

Big Sur
1891
$219.00
$186.15

Black Hills
2905, 2995
$219.00
$139.00

Bruce
884
$234.00
$198.90

Dornoch
944
$234.00
$198.90

Elgin
4135
$234.00
$198.90

Finch
2411, 2431, 2451, 2481
$234.00
$198.90

Kiowa
2195
$219.00
$186.15

Links
8711
$234.00
$198.90

Lubbock
8032
$234.00
$198.90

McTavish
4035, 4005
$234.00
$198.90

Nuemok
4025, 4055, 4065, 4075, 4085, 4095
$199.00
$169.15

Stewart
6031
$234.00
$198.90

Wilbert
1951
$219.00
$186.15

Winnetka
991
$219.00
$129.00

Boots

Amok Boot
1114, 1134, 1164
$199.00
$169.15

Ashbury Boot
9022
$234.00
$198.90

Bayfield Boot
7801, 7891
$279.00
$237.15

Cascade Boot
6164, 6194
$234.00
$198.90

Dalton Boot
1111, 0111
$299.00
$254.15

Fifth Street Boot
7715, 7765
$279.00
$237.15

Katmai Boot
2391
$219.00
$186.15

Malvern Boot
9141, 9161, 9181, 9191
$259.00
$220.15

North Platte Boot
1221
$299.00
$254.15

Yuma Boot
43434
$149.00
$77.00

Italians
Arezzo
55105
$259.00
$220.15

Cortina
55666
$259.00
$220.15

Fiesole
49841, 49844, 49848
$259.00
$220.15

Firenze
49980, 49982
$259.00
$220.15

Lucca
49601, 49605, 49609
$259.00
$220.15

Pisa
55205
$259.00
$220.15

Positano
49341, 49346
$259.00
$220.15

Torino
48799
$259.00
$220.15

Urbino
49190
$259.00
$220.15

Verona
49600, 49602
$259.00
$220.15

Cordovan
Bradley Cordovan
2291
$399.00
$339.15

Cambridge
8605, 8685
$399.00
$339.15

Grayson Cordovan
8287
$399.00
$339.15

Kenwood Cordovan
44006
$399.00
$339.15

Leeds Cordovan
9501, 9591
$399.00
$339.15

MacNeil Cordovan
9097
$399.00
$339.15

Randolph Cordovan
4889, 4899
$399.00
$339.15

Strand Cordovan
1645
$399.00
$339.15

Westchester Cordovan
1697
$399.00
$339.15

Independence
Adams
7617, 7697
$349.00
$296.65
Hancock
7607, 7677
$349.00
$296.65
Jefferson
7605, 7635, 7665
$349.00
$296.65
Rutledge
7603, 7663, 7673
$349.00
$296.65
Williams
7602, 7622
$349.00
$296.65
Golf
1 Up
7411, 7471
$259.00
$220.15
Double Eagle
6411, 6461
$259.00
$220.15
First Cut
3331
$259.00
$220.15
Haskell
1711, 1771
$259.00
$220.15
Legend
1091, 1021
$259.00
$220.15
Medalist
2011, 2071
$259.00
$220.15
Mullen
4811, 4881
$259.00
$220.15
Redan
9951, 9961, 9931, 9981
$259.00
$220.15
Dress Handsewns
Kenwood
44000, 44040, 44045,
$199.00
$169.15
Kenwood VIP
44233, 44239
$199.00
$169.15
Maxfield
47711, 47712, 47416, 47717
$199.00
$149.00
Montecito
47000, 47003, 47005
$199.00
$169.15
Naples
42581, 42585
$199.00
$169.15
Sanibel
42361, 42366, 42369
$199.00
$169.15
Stowe
42390, 42397
$199.00
$169.15
Walden
42470, 42477
$199.00
$129.00
Woodstock
44414, 44434
$199.00
$169.15
Casual Handsewns
Eastport
43502, 43504
$139.00
$118.15
El Paso
72117, 72177
$139.00
$118.15
Harbour
41041, 41043, 41044
$89.00
$75.65
Highway 1
44600, 44606
$149.00
$126.65
Nashua
42250, 42253
$149.00
$126.65
Pueblo
44545
$139.00
$118.15
Tampa
77117, 77177
$139.00
$118.15
Westbrook
46881, 46886, 46889
$149.00
$126.65
Cements
Ann Arbor
3514, 3544
$139.00
$99.00
Boulder
71801,71804
$139.00
$118.15
Eldorado
71717
$139.00
$118.15
Granville
5514, 5544, 5574
$139.00
$99.00
Ithaca
6214, 6264
$139.00
$99.00
New Haven
3014, 3044
$139.00
$99.00
Provo
4214, 4244, 4274
$139.00
$99.00


----------



## MReeser

Is there a separate contact for the Freeport store? I see the Dalton boot on there but it wasn't on mine from the Wisconsin shoebank.


----------



## jpakstis

MReeser said:


> Is there a separate contact for the Freeport store? I see the Dalton boot on there but it wasn't on mine from the Wisconsin shoebank.


Are you talking about the list they email you? Because I think that includes every model that's out there. I ordered a pair of McAllister's in 10 3E from the Shoebank and they were sent from a NY store. Of course I'm new at this, so I might be completely wrong. I think the above list is just every available model, whether in your size or not.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - Save 15-60% on ALL Factory-Second and Closeout Styles through 2/20. (Limited to on-hand inventory)*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - Save 15-60% on ALL Factory-Second and Closeout Styles through 2/20. (Reminder)*

Allen Edmonds - Save 15-60% on ALL Factory-Second and Closeout Styles through 2/20. (Reminder)


----------



## djlarz

Just saw this! Ahhh, just 2 days too late. Oh well, will wait for the next sale. Anyone have any idea as to when that will be?


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Rough Collection Factory-Seconds Available for $199 through March 18th*

Allen Edmonds Shoebank- Rough Collection Factory-Seconds Available for $199 through March 18th.


----------



## Atterberg

Neat. What would be the number to call for orders?


----------



## Mamtower

Just email Nathan at [email protected] and ask him for the current list in your size. If you would prefer to speak to them in person, you can call (262) 284-7158.

P.S. Nathan is awesome!


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - Spring 2012 Factory Seconds Now Available*

Allen Edmonds - Spring 2012 Factory Seconds Now Available


----------



## Atterberg

I look forward to when there are some seconds on those webgems. Luckily I'm young enough to pull those off...


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Only $199 on ALL Factory-Second Golf Styles Through April 15th - Limited to on-hand inventory*

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Only $199 on ALL Factory-Second Golf Styles Through April 15th - Limited to on-hand inventory.*


----------



## Shad0w4life

Does that [email protected] email work still? I sent a request for a list 2 days ago and never heard back, it was from my gmail though. I sent another today from my work email hoping to hear back.

I've been looking at ebay, shoebuy, endless, amazon warehouse(which doesn't ship to Canada) but either the coupons exclude AEs or in the case of ebay they want more that the stores when shipping is factored in.


----------



## Bjorn

Shad0w4life said:


> Does that [email protected] email work still? I sent a request for a list 2 days ago and never heard back, it was from my gmail though. I sent another today from my work email hoping to hear back.
> 
> I've been looking at ebay, shoebuy, endless, amazon warehouse(which doesn't ship to Canada) but either the coupons exclude AEs or in the case of ebay they want more that the stores when shipping is factored in.


[email protected] works. Maybe they are swamped


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - Save $90 on SELECT Factory-Second Styles in Celebration of our 90th Anniversary! [Through 4/30]*

*Allen Edmonds - Save $90 on SELECT Factory-Second Styles in Celebration of our 90th Anniversary! [Through 4/30]*


----------



## Colin Hall

*AE CMO*

We recently updated our email system. Probably best if you use this email for questions or needs: [email protected] or call the Shoe Bank directly at (262) 284-7158

Thanks.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - 90th Anniversary Sale - Save $90 on SELECT Factory-Second Styles! [Through 4/30] [2nd Notice]*

*Allen Edmonds - 90th Anniversary Sale - Save $90 on SELECT Factory-Second Styles! [Through 4/30]*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - 90th Anniversary Sale - Save $90 on SELECT Factory-Second Styles! [Through 4/30] [3rnd Notice]*

90th Anniversary Sale - Ends tonight.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - Discover the Perfect Gifts for Father's Day 2012 & Sale/Clearance*

*Allen Edmonds - Discover the Perfect Gifts for Father's Day 2012 & Sale/Clearance
*
_Images are linked_

https://www.allenedmondsdigital.com...ionalEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Hero


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds - Save 30% on SELECT Styles [Through 6/10]*

Through June 10th - Save 30% on SELECT Styles. Limited to on-hand inventory.

To ensure receipt of Allen Edmonds emails, please add us to your contacts.


​


​


Offer valid through 6/10/12, while supplies last. Only valid at Allen Edmonds Outlet Stores. Sizes and styles vary by location. Limited to on-hand discontinued inventory only. Not valid with any other offer. Factory-second pricing not valid on allenedmonds.com.​

​


----------



## catside

Hey AE guys, Any chance there is a chestnut shell Dalton boots stuck somewhere in a stockroom my size 9E or even 9.5? 
Thanks


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Save $90 On Independence Collection Factory Seconds.*

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Save $90 On Independence Collection Factory Seconds.*











_Please contact your store associate for available styles. Sizes and styles vary by location.
Limited sizing available. Limited to on-hand inventory only._



*Plus, Save $90 On Select Other Styles*​ *SHELTON
Walnut Burnished Calf*
Factory-Second Reg. $259
*Factory-Second Sale $169**SANFORD
Walnut Burnished Calf*
Factory-Second Reg. $259
*Factory-Second Sale $169**JEFFERSON
Walnut Burnished Calf*
Factory-Second Reg. $349
*Factory-Second Sale $259*



Offer valid through 7/8/12, while supplies last. Only valid at Allen Edmonds Outlet Stores. Sizes and styles vary by location. Limited to on-hand discontinued inventory only. Not valid with any other offer. Factory-second pricing not valid on allenedmonds.com.


----------



## mommatook1

PSA: For those interested in saddles, I called to order a pair of tan/brown Sheltons and they were able to give me factory-firsts at the $169 outlet sale price, something to do with the color/model being discontinued. Not sure if this also applied to the burgundy/black combo.



Taken Aback said:


> *Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Save $90 On Independence Collection Factory Seconds.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please contact your store associate for available styles. Sizes and styles vary by location.
> Limited sizing available. Limited to on-hand inventory only._
> 
> 
> 
> *Plus, Save $90 On Select Other Styles*​ *SHELTON
> Walnut Burnished Calf*
> Factory-Second Reg. $259
> *Factory-Second Sale $169**SANFORD
> Walnut Burnished Calf*
> Factory-Second Reg. $259
> *Factory-Second Sale $169**JEFFERSON
> Walnut Burnished Calf*
> Factory-Second Reg. $349
> *Factory-Second Sale $259*
> 
> 
> 
> Offer valid through 7/8/12, while supplies last. Only valid at Allen Edmonds Outlet Stores. Sizes and styles vary by location. Limited to on-hand discontinued inventory only. Not valid with any other offer. Factory-second pricing not valid on allenedmonds.com.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Last Chance - 2 for $300 on Select Factory - Second Styles*

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Last Chance - 2 for $300 on Select Factory - Second Styles*


 



*Plus 2 for $300 on All Factory-Second Honors Collection Golf Shoes.*
​



 
[/URL][/URL]
 





_Please contact your store associate for available styles. Sizes and styles vary by location.
Limited sizing available. Limited to on-hand inventory only._




*Additional 2 for $300 Styles*​ *CLIFTON
Walnut, Black (shown)*
Factory-Second Reg. $234
*SHELTON
Walnut/Brown*
Factory-Second Reg. $259
*WINNETKA
Brown*
Factory-Second Reg. $219





*Enjoy FREE SHIPPING & RETURNS on all domestic orders at allenedmonds.com.* View details >​

©2012 Allen Edmonds Shoe Corporation
201 East Seven Hills Road, Port Washington, WI 53074 USA
(262) 235-6000​
Follow Us: ​




View our privacy policy. If you have questions, please contact a store near you for details.

Offer valid through 8/5/12, while supplies last. Only valid at Allen Edmonds Outlet Stores. Sizes and styles vary by location. Limited to on-hand discontinued inventory only. Not valid with any other offer. Factory-second pricing not valid on allenedmonds.com.​


----------



## Taken Aback

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Save 20% to 40% on Summer Clearance*

*Allen Edmonds Shoebank - Save 20% to 40% on Summer Clearance*


 



*New Factory-Second Styles Added to Clearance. Visit an Outlet Store Today!*
If you are having trouble viewing this email, view it online.
​
Share This Email:


 

 




_Please contact your store associate for available styles. Sizes and styles vary by location.
Limited sizing available. Limited to on-hand inventory only._





*Enjoy FREE SHIPPING & RETURNS on all domestic orders at allenedmonds.com.*​

©2012 Allen Edmonds Shoe Corporation
201 East Seven Hills Road, Port Washington, WI 53074 USA
(262) 235-6000​
Follow Us: ​



View our privacy policy. If you have questions, please contact a store near you for details.

Offer valid through 08/19/12, while supplies last. Only valid at Allen Edmonds Outlet Stores.
Sizes and styles vary by location. Limited to on-hand discontinued inventory only. Not valid with any other offer.
Factory-second pricing not valid on allenedmonds.com.​


----------



## El_Abogado

Awesome thread.


----------



## catside

*I am looking for Allen Edmonds coupon for firsts*, could not find my boot size in shoe bank.


----------



## Trevor

catside said:


> *I am looking for Allen Edmonds coupon for firsts*, could not find my boot size in shoe bank.


I would like a 40% off coupon pretty please 

Looking to buy 2 pairs.


----------



## messina47

Trevor said:


> I would like a 40% off coupon pretty please
> 
> Looking to buy 2 pairs.


Haha, yeah ill take one of those too... I'll buy 3 maybe 4 pair of firsts at 40% off!...


----------



## Trevor

Maybe we can get a petition or a group buy going for (40% or more off on 1st's)... it might happen if we have alot of interest.


----------



## echappist

Trevor said:


> Maybe we can get a petition or a group buy going for (40% or more off on 1st's)... it might happen if we have alot of interest.


Called yesterday, and was notified that there are a few pairs of Lombards going for $150 ish. Also some boots going for the same price.


----------



## messina47

anyone know if the shoe bank is having a veterans day sale? how about this elusive 2 for $200 sale I keep hearing about?


----------



## MReeser

any word on a thanksgiving sale? believe they had the daltons this time of year for 150


----------

